# MBTI - single forever



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

What personality types seem to favor the single life or have the most difficulty having a long term relationship?


----------



## ThePiper (Dec 22, 2013)

From what I've read and also from personal experience, INTJs don't date often, but when they do, they take it relatively seriously. So in a way, they could seem to favor the single life because they prefer to be single rather than be with someone who isn't up to their standards.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP are notorious for having difficulty making commitments. In general, ESTP like dating. Relationships are more difficult.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

INxP's


----------



## inperson (Feb 3, 2013)

I would also say ESTPs, especially if they are a 7w8 sx/so combo.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Surprised no one has mentioned INTP or INFJ yet. I know an INTP who's about 40 and never dated as far as I know...

And as for INFJs some of us have really high standards so will spend long periods of time without being in a relationship.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INFJ would be the type I'd least suspect would be single forever after ExFxs

I'd say INTP tbh. I know I can't speak for all INTP's, but the majority that I've met, as well as myself, place so little value sometimes on the outside world it's scary.

Personally, I see having a relationship/friendship as just a bonus, something to enrich my experience on the planet. It's not a requirement. I don't fear dying alone, I fear having to deal with an annoying or bitchy person until I die.

But I'm only 22, and that could change as I get older. I never date and never plan to do so, and I would imagine that my potential future spouse will find me on the internet. The closest I've come is finding a woman on the internet that I was besotted with. It was great talking to another human who was like me, and interested in the same things I was in.

But after about two weeks, the texting and all the other bullshit came into the picture. I'd be away from my phone for a little while and come back to about 5-6 text like -

"Hi babe, just wanted to talk if that's ok?" 

"U ok babe? I need my honey plzzzz xxxx"

"What have I done? Plz tell me ((("

"I'm sorry for whatever I've done. I just wanted to talk to a great guy... I'll leave you alone...."

"You fucking asshole. Go fuck yourself >:'(((((((((((("

-.- I've experienced this several times and it makes me come to the conclusion that there are some women out there with personality traits that I love, but the relationships themselves, and their requirements, will just piss me off. (I'm not allowing bad experiences to sour my view on relationships, I just think relationships would be too restraining).

I will never marry, and probably not have children. Any relationship I would have will be very open and flexible. I don't believe love should be bound by documents and rules, it should, in itself, be enough to satisfy the people involved, and believe they are committed to each other.

A lot of the INTP's I've talked to have given me a similar impression - That love isn't necessary, it's just another thing among other things that you can enjoy. My view on relationships is quite cold and calculated.

I think after INTP's would be ISTP's and then maybe INTJ's.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone who texts you with language like "I need my honey plzzzz xxxx" is someone to stay far away from.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably diffent mbti types stay single for different reasons. NFs for seeking the ideal person (and not willing to settle for anything less), NTs for being preocuppied by their own interests, SPs for their urge to seek variety...just my wild guesses of possible tendencies  SJs seem like the types most likely to have a long-term relationship, at least in my mind :-D


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> INFJ would be the type I'd least suspect would be single forever after ExFxs


I agree with almost everything you wrote here except for this above sentence :tongue: Depends on whether the INFJ is Ni subtype or Fe subtype. The Ni subtype INFJ goes through life using more Ni and Ti than Fe and Se, whereas the Fe subtype INFJ goes through life using more Fe and Se than Ni and Ti.
For the former type, they mainly focused on finding out about their calling in life, seeking new knowledge and using their knowledge to help others, whereas the latter focus more on maintaining peaceful and harmonious relationships with people, peace, harmony, friendships, relationships etc, is extremely important to this type. The former tends to be extremely introverted while the latter can appear like extroverts at times. If you read up about the INFJ profiles, you will realise that in the INFJ profile they are actually describing mainly the Fe subtype and not really the Ni subtype. 
I am the former Ni subtype INFJ and I can survive without relationships but I can't survive without learning new knowledge.


I'd say people who have difficulty remaining single usually have strong Fe or strong Fi in them. 
At least, this is what I observed with the people in my life. 
The ones who doesn't have any difficulty remaining single are usually the ones with strong Ti or strong Te in them. The strong Te ones tend to rationalise a lot about the pros and cons of relationships, how it would affect their career life, whether they have time to get into relationships or not etc. The strong Ti ones are often lost in their own mind and they are often too busy pursuing knowledge that they didn't have time to care much about relationships. 
This is what I observed with the people in my life lol.


Oh and btw, I was reading about the part where you mentioned about clingy women getting upset with you when you didn't reply their texts on time.
I also encountered clingy guys who get upset with me when I didn't reply their texts on time.
So I don't think this is a women thing btw. There are some men out there who are extremely clingy too.

@_eleuthera_: I think the ones who favor single life most are usually strong Ti or strong Te types such as ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTP etc, whereas the ones who have problems with long-term commitment are usually strong Se types such as ESFP and ESTP etc. 
If an xNFx or an xSFx happened to have a strong Ti or Te or Se in them, they might favor the single life as well.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I hate dating. For me its a means to a final end goal.


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned INTP or INFJ yet. I know an INTP who's about 40 and never dated as far as I know...
> 
> And as for INFJs some of us have really high standards so will spend long periods of time without being in a relationship.


 Thanks dulcinea, my observances are few but I know 3 male INFJ's I had mutual attractions to still single and myself at 41 years old never having been in a serious relationship. Not that I didn't want to, but my attractions never matched what I wanted.



B3LIAL said:


> INFJ would be the type I'd least suspect would be single forever after ExFxs....


 B3Lial, I'd be interested in hearing why you think INFJ would be the least likely?



WinterFox said:


> .....Depends on whether the INFJ is Ni subtype or Fe subtype. The Ni subtype INFJ goes through life using more Ni and Ti than Fe and Se, whereas the Fe subtype INFJ goes through life using more Fe and Se than Ni and Ti.
> For the former type, they mainly focused on finding out about their calling in life, seeking new knowledge and using their knowledge to help others, whereas the latter focus more on maintaining peaceful and harmonious relationships with people, peace, harmony, friendships, relationships etc, is extremely important to this type. The former tends to be extremely introverted while the latter can appear like extroverts at times. .....
> 
> @_eleuthera_: I think the ones who favor single life most are usually strong Ti or strong Te types such as ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTP etc, whereas the ones who have problems with long-term commitment are usually strong Se types such as ESFP and ESTP etc.
> If an xNFx or an xSFx happened to have a strong Ti or Te or Se in them, they might favor the single life as well. [/FONT][/COLOR]


 Interesting, I've not heard this before. I think of myself as the Fe subtype. I go through periods where i am the leader and extrovert of the group and then seasons of going into my cave when I'm overwhelmed or sensitive to what others are thinking. I've yet to understand why I never could get into a commited relationship and have usually been attracted to the noncommited types.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

funny how no one mentioned ENTPs.The longest relationship lasted for 2 months (only becuase I wasn't physically around that person over break), and other than that 2 weeks. I was just thinking about this earlier...

I think the ExTPs definitely would have the hardest time committing to anything in general, whereas the IxFJs are perhaps the most.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been single for exactly 6 years now. I've found over the years that I'm much better off being single than with someone who I'm an alien to. The longest I could stay in a relationship for was with my ex husband, for 2 1/2 years total, between my living with him and being married for the 11 months. It's hard as hell for me to stick with the wrong person, apparently.


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

I would have added a poll for this thread if I could have figured out how to. Its interesting the variety we are getting here.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> But after about two weeks, the texting and all the other bullshit came into the picture. I'd be away from my phone for a little while and come back to about 5-6 text like -
> 
> "Hi babe, just wanted to talk if that's ok?"
> 
> ...


This made me laugh out loud haha. I tend to have a three text limit when my texts aren't answered then I'll give up haha. But occasionally I'm like "Hope I didn't offend you, didn't mean to tho" usually tho I forget I ever texted the person. 

T


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

juilorain said:


> I think the ExTPs definitely would have the hardest time committing to anything in general, whereas the IxFJs are perhaps the most.


idk if that's always true tho. I break out into a sweat sometimes, just hearing the word commitment.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I always feel like I can only speak for myself, not my type as a whole, and certainly not for other types. All I know is that, as an INFJ, I like the freedom and independence that being single provides me. I have a lot of time for reflection and writing, which I find mandatory for my well-being. I have very high standards and since I don't mind being single anyway, I'm not interested in compromising to be with just anyone.


----------



## alteredmind (Dec 28, 2013)

istj's I would think.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

eleuthera said:


> B3Lial, I'd be interested in hearing why you think INFJ would be the least likely?


Because INFJ's seem to nearly always been unconventional, interesting, and open minded. I'm not saying they're gonna be the most attractive to others than any other type, but I could definitely see them being of interest to a significant portion of the population and be highly dependable for loyalty and love.

I also couldn't see an INFJ being able to last without someone to offer the depths of their feelings to.


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> Because INFJ's seem to nearly always been unconventional, interesting, and open minded. I'm not saying they're gonna be the most attractive to others than any other type, but I could definitely see them being of interest to a significant portion of the population and be highly dependable for loyalty and love.
> 
> I also couldn't see an INFJ being able to last without someone to offer the depths of their feelings to.


Thanks B3lial, interesting, I know there is a current thread floating around for INFJ's and remaining single. It may be true that we are attractive, because Ive had many chances in the last 20 years but gave up before turning 40. Three other male INFJ's that I had mutual attractions to are also still single. Maybe it has to do with idealism, not sure.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm gonna say that as an ENFP I have trouble staying single.  

I could totally see INTP as one that would stay single because they seem to put a low priority on relationships.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm also kinda surprised that only one person mentioned ESFP, in my experience so far with ESFPs I've known it's like a double edged sword, the SP side is wanting to live for today not wanting to think about where a relationship is headed, but the FP side wanting to forge deeper bonds. Most ESFPs that I've interacted with here or in real life or heard about other ppl interractering with also, often have a terrible time getting over people that have hurt them, so they become kinda afraid to form new romantic attachments, and will just look for someone to distract them for a while. I've also known a few who are kinda picky about their partners cuz they need that close connection but also kinda fear that close connection.

I'm not saying this is true of all of them, but a lot that I've known I've kinda seen this, so I can see how it'd be another type you often see single later in life.


----------



## bellaisinhere (Oct 23, 2016)

I am an ENFP and I just love the single life, no commitments, no ties, just living in the wind.


----------



## undique (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of people mentioning INTPs. I wouldn't say INTPs aren't relationship people. Statistically, female INTPs are the most likely to get married of all the introvert types. INTPs just tend to be very picky. Also we are unimpressed and impatient with most of the superficial pageantry of the courtship process. I hate dating. I HATE it. I love being in relationships. I am very loyal and committed to my partners, but getting there isn't easy. We really are people who just sort of have to be pursued aggressively. But not aggressively physically or romantically in the ways people tend to. Trying to kiss me on a first date or mailing flowers to my door after meeting me are ways to get me to run as fast as I can in the opposite direction. But you know that scene in Fight Club where he makes all the Project Mayhem recruits stand outside for three days and keeps telling them to go away and if they persevere he lets them in? Thats sort of what dating me is like. If you just kind of non-threateningly stick around or keep coming back, eventually I will come around. I know male INTPs who are very similar to this. They tend to end up with F types who just kind of force their affection and love upon them repeatedly until they give in. lol.


----------



## Ptaah (Apr 9, 2016)

I will try to answer this question objectivily.

I don't want to offend anyone, but the types that could be single forever are:

INTJs: they can be very fascinating, but if they don't want to be in a relationship you can't make them change idea.
ENTJs: Same thing of the INTJs, they are more extroverted, but more authoritarian.
ESFPs, ENTPs, ESTPs: Very popular among women, but could have problems in mantaining a relationship. Their flirting style is very aggressive and this could frighten people that want a calm partner. These types also love trolling and changes, so they could be bored by their partner.
INFPs: Some INFPs are really the stereotype of the depressed guy (sorry guys)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I've met all sorts of types and I've yet to see a single type have more issues with relationships than any other.
Relationships are hard.
NP-hard...

Jung had a solution.
Socionics refined it.
Yet duality isn't perfect either.
But it is way better than a lot of other potential matches.
I'd rather fight all day with my dual, than be at war with my conflictor.

Back to the issue at hand, when it comes to relationships we are all pretty screwed.
Some more than others though.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I could see the SFPs being a bit flighty in case of relationships, I at least witnessed that sometimes with other people. And probably the STPs since they are very freedom loving and the NTJs, because all NTJs I know have a hard time to understand relationships and how to interact with a partner.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

The stereotypes will have it that it's a really tight race between INTJs and INTPs. I think it's not too far off though, as I can see both these types struggling the most with romantic connections.

STPs are the types that probably struggle the most with commitment, but that's not necessarily the same thing as celibacy. Both my ISTP and ESTP friends could find themselves in a long term relationship at the snap of a finger _if_ they wanted.

I'm ISTJ and have been single my entire life with no plans of changing this in the near future. ( I have SP-style casual sex though  ) My romantic life is definitely most comparable to an INTJ as I don't have that ''family first'' philosophy that always nags STJs.


----------



## classicism (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm an INFJ, and while I don't know if it's an INFJ thing or not, I'd personally be okay with being single. Friendships are fulfilling enough for me, as I've come to the point of just accepting that I will never know another person as deeply as I wish to and another person will never know me completely. It used to be really heartbreaking to me, but now I'm just used to it.

It sounds extremely pretentious, but nothing is _deep_ enough.


----------



## PointerGo (Nov 27, 2016)

I would say INTJ's would rather stay alone, than being with the wrong one or with one that does not live up to the standard(A long list with things that has to be a must).

ESXP's are more likely to be better at dating, but probably not good in a relationship.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I enjoy single life and I'm ENTJ so ENTJ.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm INFJ. Spiritually married = outwardly single


----------

